# bad fin nipping



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 11 2-3" red bellys and they all nip at eatch others fins 2 of them have no top fin and one of then has half a tale ther in a 125 what shuld i do they nip even after they have ate.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Therez no best way of preventing this....u lucky that they didn't kill each other yet...but what you can do is lower the temp...give them some hiding spots...and u might wanna get rid some reds...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, provide cover and reduce your temp to around 78, but this is usual, anbd luckly piranhas are good at healing - most likely because they always bite each other


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> yeah, provide cover and reduce your temp to around 78, but this is usual, anbd luckly piranhas are good at healing - most likely because they always bite each other


 good info innes and xjx loads of hiding spots and a lower temp should help but really its trail and error.
as for getting rid of some survival of the fittest may come into play
its the laws of nature and nothing we can do about it.
dixon


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

one of them just got a good size bite taken out of his head he shuld be ok thow.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

I feel your pain.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

ph was at around 5 got it up to 7.0 and they not niping so mutch now







added salt they heling up nicely.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MY SPILOS ARE BITEING THE OTHERS TAILS AND FINS ALL THE TIME .....I AGREE WITH THE OTHER MEMBERS MORE HIDEING PLACES AND LOWER THE TEMP FOR LESS AGRESSIVNESS ....GETTING A BIGGER TANK WILL HELP


----------

